# Egyptian green toad



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

I'm really interested in getting a couple of these guys, but I am struggling to find a decent care sheet. The ones I have read are giving conflicting advice, even on temps. Some say normal room temps whilst one is stating low 90's :?

Can someone please point me in the right direction for a decent care sheet, or give me a quick overview of their care requirements please? Temps, sub, humidity etc.

Not even sure that a 2x1 tank will be large enough.............

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

U mean bufo virdis? If so search inder that im sure alot of info will come up.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ask Andaroo he keeps them but is in Canada atm.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info Morgan.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

i have kept them if you want help?


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

firebelliedfreak said:


> i have kept them if you want help?


That would be great!!:flrt:

What temps do you have them at (do I need to use a heat mat)?, is coir or similar okay as a substrate?, will a 30x12 inch viv be big enough for 3 juveniles?

Ummmm forgotten what else to ask:blush:


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

Mirf said:


> That would be great!!:flrt:
> 
> What temps do you have them at (do I need to use a heat mat)?, is coir or similar okay as a substrate?, will a 30x12 inch viv be big enough for 3 juveniles?
> 
> Ummmm forgotten what else to ask:blush:


 i kept mine in a warm room at room temp.
i think coir is ok but to be safe i would go with eco earth a 30x12 would be ample for3 juvies i used to house my adults in pairs in an 18 x 12.
just pm me for any other help


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

firebelliedfreak said:


> i kept mine in a warm room at room temp.
> i think coir is ok but to be safe i would go with eco earth a 30x12 would be ample for3 juvies i used to house my adults in pairs in an 18 x 12.
> just pm me for any other help


You're a star. Thank you!:flrt:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

firebelliedfreak said:


> i kept mine in a warm room at room temp.
> i think coir is ok but to be safe i would go with eco earth a 30x12 would be ample for3 juvies i used to house my adults in pairs in an 18 x 12.
> just pm me for any other help


In the nicest possible way... 18 x 12 is not a fair living space for a pair of this species. They, of course, will tell you no different but it's certainly not enough room for such an active toad.

Cheers
Al


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Alex M said:


> In the nicest possible way... 18 x 12 is not a fair living space for a pair of this species. They, of course, will tell you no different but it's certainly not enough room for such an active toad.
> 
> Cheers
> Al


Is 30x12x16 adequate space Alex, or should I be looking for larger?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Mirf said:


> Is 30x12x16 adequate space Alex, or should I be looking for larger?


You could keep youngsters in an 18 x 12, the 30 x 12 sounds ok for adults but my concern is the width issue - it is a touch narrow i feel, it's not much ground for them to cover. Do bare in mind that WC imports of Bufo viridis arabicus are very nervous toads, or at least initially and will get stressed if there is not a decent amount of space and cover for them. 

Cheers
Al


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Alex. The ones I am looking at purchasing are only juveniles, so the 30x12 should be okay in the interim. 

What size would you suggest when they are older? 

As they don't need terribly high humidity could I keep them in a wooden viv, or should I simply make a larger glass viv?

Apologies for all the questions but I want to get it right before purchase, not after


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

A sealed wooden viv should be ok- seal all the joints with silicone and maybe use a sheet of plastic or pond liner big enough to turn up round the edges to be sure. If you are keeping them dryish, make sure they always have a water bowl big enough to soak in. You might want to mix some playsand or similar into the substrate- they like to dig down into it.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Big bowl.....check
Playsand....check (good tip, thank you)

Still don't know what size enclosure I should be looking for though...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I kept a pair for years in a two foot tank. They seemed fairly content.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Okay, thanks Ron : victory:

I think I will keep them in the 30x12 viv and then work on upgrading to a deeper viv as they grow :smile:


----------



## skelly2325 (Sep 24, 2020)

jaykickboxer said:


> U mean bufo virdis? If so search inder that im sure alot of info will come up.


How can Bufo Viridis be an Egyptian toad that's a European green toads.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

skelly2325 said:


> How can Bufo Viridis be an Egyptian toad that's a European green toads.


It's a 12 year old thread.


----------

